# Food sensitivity/allergy testing



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

Anybody know where this can be done in Dubai or the UAE? Thanks!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Your GP should be able to point you in the right direction, but I believe that the tests can be carried out at a number of places including the American Hospital. See link below:

http://www.ahdubai.com/medservices/specialty.aspx?spl_id=63e
-


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Your GP should be able to point you in the right direction, but I believe that the tests can be carried out at a number of places including the American Hospital. See link below:
> 
> http://www.ahdubai.com/medservices/specialty.aspx?spl_id=63e
> -


Thanks much Elphaba. It's actually for a client who tried the GP route but got nowhere. 

That link doesn't work for some reason, will try it again later.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There is a very simple test you can do at home. It is Applied Kinesiology Muscle testing.
Get the patient to stand with one arm extended and held up out to the side.
Push down on t he arm while they try to resist your strength.
Then get the patient to take a tiny sip or bite of the suspect food or drink.
Then repeat the muscle strength test.
If there is an allergy or intolerance to the food they will have no strength to resist you pushing the arm down.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

Veronica said:


> There is a very simple test you can do at home. It is Applied Kinesiology Muscle testing.
> Get the patient to stand with one arm extended and held up out to the side.
> Push down on t he arm while they try to resist your strength.
> Then get the patient to take a tiny sip or bite of the suspect food.
> ...


Interesting, thanks! I'll try that.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

nola said:


> Thanks much Elphaba. It's actually for a client who tried the GP route but got nowhere.
> 
> That link doesn't work for some reason, will try it again later.


Seems ok. Or google 'American Hospital dubai' and look for the immunology dept.
-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Veronica said:


> There is a very simple test you can do at home. It is Applied Kinesiology Muscle testing.
> Get the patient to stand with one arm extended and held up out to the side.
> Push down on t he arm while they try to resist your strength.
> Then get the patient to take a tiny sip or bite of the suspect food or drink.
> ...


This might sound wacky, but it does actually work.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> This might sound wacky, but it does actually work.


of course it works, I said so


----------

